# anyone see this antenna?



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

If this is the wrong place to post, I am sorry, I figured I'd go here cuz many of us(especially in the harrisburg pa area,lol) don't have locals in HD. I just wanted to say, I thought this was sketchy at first, but i tried it, and it worked. Even though I had a 80 dollar one that got my one channel(wlyh 15), this one gets me 15, 8, 27, and 21 channels locally in HD. I really couldn't belive it, and still can't, mainly cuz I live in a rea where its hard to get anything, just an FYI.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

This should be moved to the OTA section.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I'm going to give it a try, just for giggles.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

This guy builds a good antenna but makes the mistake of stated the FCC has mandated stations go HDTV.

A common mistake.... There is no HDTV mandate.... The mandate is for ATSC Digital Broadcast (DTV), which is not the same thing as High Definition (HDTV). They are two separate technologies.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

CorpITGuy said:


> Thanks for posting this. I'm going to give it a try, just for giggles.


I am certain it will work. It's basically a poorman's Bowtie antenna.

Winegard and Channel Master both make high quality bowtie antennas, and they work well... But the appearance stops most people from raising them IMHO.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> This guy builds a good antenna but makes the mistake of stated the FCC has mandated stations go HDTV.
> 
> A common mistake.... There is no HDTV mandate.... The mandate is for ATSC Digital Broadcast (DTV), which is not the same thing as High Definition (HDTV). They are two separate technologies.


I caught that. Was slightly annoyed; but I have to sometimes back up and think, "CorpITGuy, you're an idiot when talking about other stuff".


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> This guy builds a good antenna but makes the mistake of stated the FCC has mandated stations go HDTV.
> 
> A common mistake.... There is no HDTV mandate.... The mandate is for ATSC Digital Broadcast (DTV), which is not the same thing as High Definition (HDTV). They are two separate technologies.


My main thing is, Why does this work? whats the big difference between a UHF/VHF antenna and a HDTV one?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

No difference at all. Both SD and HD antennae receive the same waveforms and frequencies. The only difference is what's embedded in the signal. The bowtie that he made is a UHF antenna that would have worked just fine with analog or digital, SD or HD.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

garys said:


> This should be moved to the OTA section.


you are correct. I think I'll do that.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

This is a UHF ant. If you need both YHf & UHF it won't work as well for you.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

YHF: A little-known television broadcast band used primarily by Yuppies and Yalies.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

And Yoopers.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Also that is a 75 ohm to 300 ohm matching transformer he used. Not a uhf/vhf transformer. Nice try no trophy for that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

UHF/VHF transformer? What's that?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like his screws were to long for that piece of wood.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

projectorguru said:


> If this is the wrong place to post, I am sorry, I figured I'd go here cuz many of us(especially in the harrisburg pa area,lol) don't have locals in HD. I just wanted to say, I thought this was sketchy at first, but i tried it, and it worked. Even though I had a 80 dollar one that got my one channel(wlyh 15), this one gets me 15, 8, 27, and 21 channels locally in HD. I really couldn't belive it, and still can't, mainly cuz I live in a rea where its hard to get anything, just an FYI.


This is a basic homemade version of the quad UHF bowtie array antenna and should work in many instances. There is no screen behind the array, however, which will increase the antenna's overall gain and directivity, especially for people on the fringe area of a TV's radiation pattern. The design of a proper screen reflector (with proper distance behind the array, size, curvature, etc.) could made a world of difference.

Also, get that antenna up as high as possible and aim it directly at the station.. for example, not angled up at the ceiling since these are array antennas which typically work best perpendicular to the transmitting site in phase.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> This guy builds a good antenna but makes the mistake of stated the FCC has mandated stations go HDTV.
> 
> A common mistake.... There is no HDTV mandate.... The mandate is for ATSC Digital Broadcast (DTV), which is not the same thing as High Definition (HDTV). They are two separate technologies.


One other mistake was stating the FCC has mandated the switchover date as the end of 2008.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> One other mistake was stating the FCC has mandated the switchover date as the end of 2008.


It probably was at one time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

STEVEN-H said:


> Also that is a 75 ohm to 300 ohm matching transformer he used.


Would you prefer some cheap capacitor balun solution? A matching transformer is precisely what is needed and an excellent way to connect a 300 ohm antenna to a 75 ohm cable.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Looks like his screws were to long for that piece of wood.


im glad he didnt screw his finger to the antenna:lol:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I spent about $15 on a 2-bay bowtie antenna that is properly made and mountable. Given their low cost and high performance, making your own, aside from the novelty of doing it yourself, doesn't make much sense.

As n3ntj pointed out, you don't get the directional screen with his design either.

Here's my antenna on Solid Signal for $13:

http://www.summitsource.com/eagle-aspen-dtv2buhf-directv-2-bay-uhf-antenna-hdtv-bowtie-outdoor-roof-top-local-signal-bow-tie-aerial-red-zone-part-dtv2buhf-p-6505.html


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

IIP said:


> I spent about $15 on a 2-bay bowtie antenna that is properly made and mountable. Given their low cost and high performance, making your own, aside from the novelty of doing it yourself, doesn't make much sense.
> 
> As n3ntj pointed out, you don't get the directional screen with his design either.
> 
> ...


 Plus 10.33 s/h via cheapest option. The one that really costs a lot to ship though is the Channel Master 4228, pre-assembled. Comes in a HUGE box.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

harsh said:


> Would you prefer some cheap capacitor balun solution? A matching transformer is precisely what is needed and an excellent way to connect a 300 ohm antenna to a 75 ohm cable.


Yes that is what I said he said and a vhf/uhf transformer.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

are there any guides to make a low band vhf?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Building an array VHF antenna is a little more complicated due to its size and their lower freqs. A bow-tie "VHF" type of antenna wouldn't be viable. The matching is also different typically.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I made this tonight in my garage... works great! It'll save me $120-150.


----------

